# Looking for manual craftsman 944.529204



## Joe Blowerguy (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi there, looking for a user manual for a craftsman snowblower model 944.529204 - can't find anything through craftsmans website, or any other, can you help? Need to replace carburetor


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

That was built by according to Vintagemachinery


Husqvarna (possibly AYP/Electrolux prior to 2006)


----------



## Joe Blowerguy (Oct 30, 2021)

Anyone know where I could find a Briggs carburetor model# *796840*


----------

